# Recommend Accountant in Cork



## Lorz (15 Nov 2010)

Just wondering if anyone can recommend an Accountant in Cork for a new company.  I was quoted €1000 for Annual A/C's and Corporation Tax which I thought was very expensive.


----------



## DB74 (15 Nov 2010)

Graham07 (member on AAM) is based in Cork I think and would come highly recommended by many on the site. Why don't you PM him.

Apologies to any other members based in Cork - I just don't know that you are based there.


----------



## tax_moron (12 Feb 2021)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I am also looking for an Accountant in Cork (general queries) and am trying to reach out to @Graham07 or @Graham_07 but I can't view their profile. Hoping you see this, can you PM me perhaps? Thanks!


----------



## Ravima (12 Feb 2021)

try tax assist in washington st


----------



## PebbleBeach2020 (15 Feb 2021)

Dermot o Sullivan in mahon. I'm a client of his, very happy. Great service, fair prices. Would recommend.


----------

